# Chris Jenkins, powerlifting and other TRAININGS!!!



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Deadlift*

*
(*No straps or belt this session)

60x10

100x10

140x10

180x2

220x2

240x2

270x2

260x2

260x2

*18 inch*

*
*280x2

300x2

320x2

*Box jumps *

*
*40 inch box, 3 sets of 2's


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff chris .


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers bro


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

This gonna be reguarly updated chris ya lazy sod? lol

Be good if so mate.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

(lol) Yes, I'm going to keep this update about three times a week, nothing fancy bud. I'm not competing for a few months, so it will keep me motivated.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

subbed, your a beast at 90kg, will be interting to see how you train?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Well thank you very much mate, pretty basic at the moment


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice!! Subbed!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris, often get mixed up with what feds you lift or have lifted with mate, whats your next comp and targets etc? you've pretty much achieved loads, so are you more bothered about raw these days or still wanting to break records equipped?

Sorry if its an **** ache but could you list your best comp lifts equipped and raw please mate?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks for the interest, I try to be diverse with my lifting, it can get tedious training the same way, so I mix it up to keep it fun. I also train the Olympic lifts, although im pants at them. I lift with the WPC/GPC(raw & multiply) and USPA (single ply). I plan to compete in 15 weeks, equipped. Im training with no equipment at the moment, just a belt. I'll start working the kit in very shortly. My best lifts raw walking around at 90kg, 276kg squat(no knee wraps), 180kg bench, 320kg deadlift. My best single ply lifts are 340kg/225kg/322.5kg at 94kg bodyweight. Multiply, 360kg/222.5/322.5 at 82.5kg. Then at 90kg 372.5kg/240kg/355kg.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome mate cheers, great inspiration! Even if u r Welsh!! Haha j/k Chris.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Awesome mate cheers, great inspiration! Even if u r Welsh!! Haha j/k Chris.


****


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

(lol) Oh dear!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Early session*

*Snatch*

40kgx2

40kgx2

40kgx2

45kgx2

50kgx2

60kgx2

70kgx2

80kgx2

*Front squat*(clean grip)

60kgx5

100kgx2

140kgx2

180kgx2

202.5kgx


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

the PB's you listed are impressive mate. I don't think I would be brave enough to do the box jumps though, recon I would end up in a crumpled heap on the floor and in a bit of pain!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers mate, I think one day I'm going to probably knock my teeth out (lol). All in the pursuit of being fitter/stronger, ha ha


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

there are always dentists for if that day ever comes mate haha!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice front squatting Chris!

Do u do much box squatting at all? Im thinking of adding them into mine, done raw, then using gear for some normal back squats....

Do u rate the Westside approach Chris? Dynamic and max effort days etc?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I do find box squatting helps my deadlift but does jack for my competition squat. I admire Louie Simmons and his training principles. My old coach Mike Brown went to stay with Louie years ago in Ohio. When he came back the first thing he bought was a reverse hyper machine, I think they are fantastic if you do them correctly. I truly believe for the deadlift, you have to be fast and explosive. Andy Bolton had this idea very early on with Brian Batcheldor coaching him and look how his lifting career turned out. I perform a dynamic style pull in every deadlift session, speed is everything. Train slow, compete slow is what I strongly believe, all the best deadlifters in the world deadlift once a week. Westside has some great squatters & benchers!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

AAlan said:


> there are always dentists for if that day ever comes mate haha!


That's always a B plan!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> I do find box squatting helps my deadlift but does jack for my competition squat. I admire Louie Simmons and his training principles. My old coach Mike Brown went to stay with Louie years ago in Ohio. When he came back the first thing he bought was a reverse hyper machine, I think they are fantastic if you do them correctly. I truly believe for the deadlift, you have to be fast and explosive. Andy Bolton had this idea very early on with Brian Batcheldor coaching him and look how his lifting career turned out. I perform a dynamic style pull in every deadlift session, speed is everything. Train slow, compete slow is what I strongly believe, all the best deadlifters in the world deadlift once a week. Westside has some great squatters & benchers!!


Awesome Chris, cheers for insight mate, I agree, im gonna be squatting and benching twice (DE and ME) but only Deadlifting once. Will try some band work maybe, I struggle from the bottom of the pull breaking the weight :-(

Thanks for reply Chris, good to have an insight of someone who's been there and done it many times mate!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Early session today!!

*Farmers Walk*

40kg 20 metres

60kg 20 metres

100kg 20 metres x3

Concept 2 rower fast 500m


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Morning cardio, 800m run with weighted vest. To finish I run the 101 steps, they are a total nightmare in the morning before work. Its a nasty finish, really gets your lungs burning. Went home for a kip, work, legs later..


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Squat* Belt only, flat Metal shoe.

60x6

60x4

100x5

140x4

180x2

220x2

240x2

260x2

250x2

250x2

250x2

120x24 killer after the heavier working sets, blew my lungs out.

2mins skipping x 3rounds, light PNF stretching to finish.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> *Squat* Belt only, flat Metal shoe.
> 
> 60x6
> 
> ...


120 x 24 ouch...


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Bench Press (wide grip/competition)*

60x10

60x5

100x2

120x2

140x5

140x5

140x5 (all reps paused)

*16 inch/ narrow grip with feet on bench*

100x5

120x5

130x5

*Push Press*

70x5

90x5

100x5

100x5

100x5

*Swinging dips*Bodyweight x10

(dip belt with additional weight)

10kg x5

20kg x5


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Chris didn't you have a front squatting vid up?

Think Flex was in it?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes mate, we will be training together again over xmas, *HEAVY STUFF* (lol), thanks for the interest bro


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nice journal mate, are you or do you consider yourself primarily a strong man or powerlifter? i know it says powerlifter in the title but looks like you do abit of strongman to, strong lad regardless, how much do you weigh?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> *Early session*
> 
> *Snatch*
> 
> ...


sweet mother of god.

Thats an impressive front squat


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers Zack, I like all strength sports, so I would consider myself a strength athlete. I started in powerlifting and just went from there, thanks for the interest mate, much appreciated.

My front squat was not that impressive going back last year, months of sore wrists and even worse quads, thank you bro


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chris how long you been training ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> Cheers Zack, I like all strength sports, so I would consider myself a strength athlete. I started in powerlifting and just went from there, thanks for the interest mate, much appreciated.
> 
> My front squat was not that impressive going back last year, months of sore wrists and even worse quads, thank you bro


Do you do any wrist strengthening work Chris?

I've always had weak wrists an they can't take anymore than 140 kg on a front squat.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Do you do any wrist strengthening work Chris?
> 
> I've always had weak wrists an they can't take anymore than 140 kg on a front squat.


i have terrible wrist strength/grip strength, i can over double my bodyweight for my deadlift but have to use straps pain in the ****, same for my bent over rows and single dumbell rows, so ive just bought a wristroller from amazon golds gym one for 20quid delivered, used to use one when i was kid, absolutely mint


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

first video clearly says bench press.....YOU KNO NOTHING!!!!!!!!

joks, mate explosive power is amazing, and front squats are heavy as fvck! keep up the great work bro! also snatches....i hate them lol but so good for overall strength and conditioning!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have been training with very light weights from about 10/11 years old, I had a yellow set of steel weights (still have them) my dad made at the steel works where he worked. I had a set of 10kg dumbells, that looked like the circus dumbells you seen in strongman (only much lighter lol).. I used to train my forearms and grip almost everyday, I had tons of grip devices, a bullworker and later a bench. My father, uncle and grandfather all trained and competed in weightlifting. I used rewind the bollocks off my vhs player with the training scene for rocky IV, blood sport and the kickboxer training scene where Van Dame is kicking the pots and training under water, I was an 80's baby and those films really influenced me, ha ha. It was not until years later that I did the powerlifts, 1998 was my first contest and I deadlifted 250kg at 82.5kg, my squat and bench was not up to much, I don't think I even knew the squat command, I would squat down and wait for the command to come up, only there was no command.

I train a lot of wrist curls and grip stuff, the wrist rollers are awesome for forearm/wrist strength. I use the Rolling Thunder three times a week, the hub, pinch grip 10kg plates placed together, fat grip when training chins, farmers and heavy wrist curls, some times I use the other hand for assistance, one armed rows, anything & anything for grip. Some might find this excessive grip training but I enjoy it. I find the clean grip works better the more supple you are. I had to stop training biceps for months, I could only do them very light for ages but persisted with them. Thanks very much for the comments.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deadlifts

60x6

60x4

100x3

140x3

180x3

220x3

250x5

240x5

240x5

18 inch deadlifts

280x5

300x5

320x5

Plyo's

Jumping on to box bottom of chest height

8 sets of singles

Rolling Thunder

40kgx3

60kgx3

90kgx3

We filmed yesterday, I started training about 4pm and we didn't get finished until about 12.30. Its a doc/dvd on powerlifting. Here are some pics.

Box jump

http://twitter.yfrog.com/nm47qvlciardnqcbteuercorz


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris, any tips for box jumps mate? and what is the highest you've jumped?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

A few people have asked me that, I just keep adding boards on top of a plyo box about waist level until I reach my chest area. I'm about 5ft9. I need to measure them  Try and land light like a cat if your going to do them, less hassle with your knees. Start off small and it will build confidence as you go up.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

cheers Chris, I like adding in plyo stuff tbh, makes it more fun doesn't it whilst still building explosive power.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, they are fun, apparently the legendary weightlifter Paul Anderson could jump on to a 50 inch box at 20+ stone


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

haha bloody hell, Ive seen Dave Hoff jump about 42" i think at around 270lbs+


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

He's a strong multiply lifter, not suprising when you consider the poundage he squats. Very impressive watching big men like that box jumping.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ewen said:


> chris how long you been training ?


I can remember packing an argos dumbell set in my suitcase in primary school, there was a **** load of coaches parked outside my school as we were about to set off for Llangranog, its a week camp for Welsh speaking school kids. My mother went to load my suitcase on the bus and a steel bar fell out, then she smacked my ass. True story, that was pre comprehensive school, so gives you an idea, ha ha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> I have been training with very light weights from about 10/11 years old, I had a yellow set of steel weights (still have them) my dad made at the steel works where he worked. I had a set of 10kg dumbells, that looked like the circus dumbells you seen in strongman (only much lighter lol).. I used to train my forearms and grip almost everyday, I had tons of grip devices, a bullworker and later a bench. My father, uncle and grandfather all trained and competed in weightlifting. I used rewind the bollocks off my vhs player with the training scene for rocky IV, blood sport and the kickboxer training scene where Van Dame is kicking the pots and training under water, I was an 80's baby and those films really influenced me, ha ha. It was not until years later that I did the powerlifts, 1998 was my first contest and I deadlifted 250kg at 82.5kg, my squat and bench was not up to much, I don't think I even knew the squat command, I would squat down and wait for the command to come up, only there was no command.
> 
> I train a lot of wrist curls and grip stuff, the wrist rollers are awesome for forearm/wrist strength. I use the Rolling Thunder three times a week, the hub, pinch grip 10kg plates placed together, fat grip when training chins, farmers and heavy wrist curls, some times I use the other hand for assistance, one armed rows, anything & anything for grip. Some might find this excessive grip training but I enjoy it. I find the clean grip works better the more supple you are. I had to stop training biceps for months, I could only do them very light for ages but persisted with them. Thanks very much for the comments.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the bit about grip Chris, that is a lot of wrist/grip but obviously its worked.

Certainly going to try an add some grip/wrist work into my routine now.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

No problem at all mate, the grip stuff can be fun. We all use the Captains of Crush in our house (lol).


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nice bit of histroy on your behalf man nice to hear, ive started picking up on my grip and wrist strength training because it is rather bad! its really nice to someone with such raw strength who isnt big and fat tho,lol inspiring to us guys trying to be strongest and leanest at the same time, do you partake in any sort of martial arts? thai boxing mma etc? planning on competitions?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tbh mate there are a fair few powerlifters out there that would put bodybuilders to shame physique wise, i love this type of training and can still keep condition plus grow, i have had to drop cardio to bare minimum though because for me personally it sapped my strength a bit :-(


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome journal, subbed. Impressive stuff.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, really appreciate them. This type of training seems to work for me, I agree about the cardio side, if its done regular and worked slowly in to your routine, I think it will help your recovery, I drop it down 6-7 weeks before a powerlifting contest. I still like to row a couple of times a week on the concept 2 rower, I go by how I'm feeling mainly.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

zack amin said:


> nice bit of histroy on your behalf man nice to hear, ive started picking up on my grip and wrist strength training because it is rather bad! its really nice to someone with such raw strength who isnt big and fat tho,lol inspiring to us guys trying to be strongest and leanest at the same time, do you partake in any sort of martial arts? thai boxing mma etc? planning on competitions?


I train judo with the Port Talbot judo club, I trained for years in karate in Wado Ryu, it was a tough bloody karate club. Ritchie Noblet was the chief instructor, he fought with Terry O'Neil back in the day on the British team. Growing up I would read Traditional karate & Combat magazine, I've always had a genuine interest in martial arts. I used to love reading the old Geoff Thompson books, I was also around a lot of good martial artists growing up, Andy Morgan (world champion kickboxer, fought on same card as Benny the Jet) Cedric Wellington, and the late 'Swede' Mastrangelli. I was just a skinny little kid training with these guys, but it was very inspiring. I boxed with Afan boxing club as a teenager, it was in the federation, I think its now become the association. I have enjoyed most sports growing up, lifting weights seemed to give me the most satisfaction, I've always been strong, even when I was aweed as a young kid, so naturally I enjoy it. Of all the martial arts, I love judo the most, its possibly the toughest thing I have done in my life.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> Thanks for the comments, really appreciate them. This type of training seems to work for me, I agree about the cardio side, if its done regular and worked slowly in to your routine, I think it will help your recovery, I drop it down 6-7 weeks before a powerlifting contest. I still like to row a couple of times a week on the concept 2 rower, I go by how I'm feeling mainly.


Morning Chris, do u think HIIT style cardio like u sometimes do is better than steady state? Ive been able to stay lean with my current routines and tbh i can get away with eating what I like as it stands, I need to clean my diet up though as I know the difference good wholefood does compared to crap, would u be able to highlight a typical days eating say on a big squat and deadlift day mate?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, HIT short sharp works for me. I tend to eat more on training days. I keep it simple, 40-50g of protein every 2-2.5hours. I eat plenty of greens, fruits, I like to vary my protein, lately I have been leaning towards eating less red meat and going for leaner cuts. I have atleast three protein sources a day if I can and alternate them so I don't get fed up, I have also latley been increasing my healthy fats and found they make me stronger, plus drinking aminos during my training sessions. Breakfast is mainly oats, bluberries & green tea, on the way to work I will drink a shake with 50g of protein and then a good balance of complex carbs and protein on each meal through the day. I have my last solid meal 90minutes before training!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> Yeah, HIT short sharp works for me. I tend to eat more on training days. I keep it simple, 40-50g of protein every 2-2.5hours. I eat plenty of greens, fruits, I like to vary my protein, lately I have been leaning towards eating less red meat and going for leaner cuts. I have atleast three protein sources a day if I can and alternate them so I don't get fed up, I have also latley been increasing my healthy fats and found they make me stronger, plus drinking aminos during my training sessions. Breakfast is mainly oats, bluberries & green tea, on the way to work I will drink a shake with 50g of protein and then a good balance of complex carbs and protein on each meal through the day. I have my last solid meal 90minutes before training!!


Excellent Chris, thats great info mate, finding the balance pre wo is something ive always found a bit tricky! Think i will add in maybe 20mins HIT cardio a few times per week again aswell.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

It won't hurt bro, if your strength drops, rest a bit more. I go by how my body feels 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bench Press

60x10 (competition grip, wide)

60x4

100x4

120x4

140x4

160x3

160x3

160x3

(16 inch grip, narrow with 2 second pause)

60x3

100x3

132.5x3

Push Press

40x5

80x5

120x5

Weighted dips

Bodyweightx5

20kg x5

40kgx5

Swinging dips

3 sets of 5 reps, bodyweight.

Muscle ups

3 sets of singles

Neck Harness

5kg x10

10kgx10

15kgx10

250kgx8


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Squats* (Belt only/narrow low bar)

60kgx6

60kgx6

100kgx4

140kgx4

180kgx4

200kgx4

220kgx4

240kgx2

Front squats

100x5

140x5

150x5

Donkey calf raises

100kgx10

150kgx10

200kgx10

400kg tyre flip x5

3x3min rounds of band work and light randori.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice little kick at the end lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I was trying to pivot for uchi mata (lol). I'm crap at uchi mata, I end up hopping on one leg for an eternity, I look like I'm having a fit


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Deadlift*
60kgx10
60kgx5
100kgx4
140kgx4
180kgx4
220kgx4 (belt)

*18 inch pulls* belt only, no straps
260kgx3
280kgx3
300kgx2
310kgx2
310kgx2
300kgx2

*Seated rows*
3 sets x10 reps

*Chins on rings*
Bodyweight, 3 sets x6, with static holds.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

nice pulls mate, any chance of you posting up a vid of your comp bench when you next get chance. im trying to improve my arch,at the moment its pretty gash and it would be nice to see if i can learn anything from yours.

i did my first comp last weekend and was advised by someone with excellant bench technique to set up with a small pipe under my back to help maintain my arch and then gradually increase the size of the pipe. do you think that,ll help or have you got any other tips that you think could help.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much bro,

From watching a lot of the Russians, I always thought benching with an arch would really add some weight to my bench, after talking to Ed Coan I think differently now. IF you see some of Ed's bench presses, he has benched flat back, 240/250kg raw. I think it's personal preference and what suits your body type. I do a lot of stretching for my lower back, you have to be careful if your training for three lift competition, because the back will cramp up by the time you hit deadlifts, if your lower back is not conditioned to arching. If you have enough time from a contest I would set up on the bench and try to get as high as you can with much lighter weights and just give it time. Some people are very supple and seem to be able to get in a better position, your body will always revert back to what you know under pressure, better off just practising it, I did used to use a pipe but easier just to force yourself in the position, you won't have the pipe on the day. There used to be a lad from Leeds named Neil Deighton, he used to bench 300kg at 90kg, his bench set up was fantastic, he could get in to a lovely position, I think he devoted a lot of time & effort to his set up and getting tight. Hope that helps mate.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> Thanks very much bro,
> 
> From watching a lot of the Russians, I always thought benching with an arch would really add some weight to my bench, after talking to Ed Coan I think differently now. IF you see some of Ed's bench presses, he has benched flat back, 240/250kg raw. I think it's personal preference and what suits your body type. I do a lot of stretching for my lower back, you have to be careful if your training for three lift competition, because the back will cramp up by the time you hit deadlifts, if your lower back is not conditioned to arching. If you have enough time from a contest I would set up on the bench and try to get as high as you can with much lighter weights and just give it time. Some people are very supple and seem to be able to get in a better position, your body will always revert back to what you know under pressure, better off just practising it, I did used to use a pipe but easier just to force yourself in the position, you won't have the pipe on the day. There used to be a lad from Leeds named Neil Deighton, he used to bench 300kg at 90kg, his bench set up was fantastic, he could get in to a lovely position, I think he devoted a lot of time & effort to his set up and getting tight. Hope that helps mate.


Sound advice Chris, I was once obsessed thinking the arch will help bench, aye it will cut ROM but sometimes your destined to be a flat backer lol so i just bought a shirt that's designed for that purpose, I just try best to keep upper back tight and compact throughout and plant legs level with hips from side....sound any good?

Neil posts over on T-muscle now, awesome guy, very helpful like yourself and takes time to explain things.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> Thanks very much bro,
> 
> From watching a lot of the Russians, I always thought benching with an arch would really add some weight to my bench, after talking to Ed Coan I think differently now. IF you see some of Ed's bench presses, he has benched flat back, 240/250kg raw. I think it's personal preference and what suits your body type. I do a lot of stretching for my lower back, you have to be careful if your training for three lift competition, because the back will cramp up by the time you hit deadlifts, if your lower back is not conditioned to arching. If you have enough time from a contest I would set up on the bench and try to get as high as you can with much lighter weights and just give it time. Some people are very supple and seem to be able to get in a better position, your body will always revert back to what you know under pressure, better off just practising it, I did used to use a pipe but easier just to force yourself in the position, you won't have the pipe on the day. There used to be a lad from Leeds named Neil Deighton, he used to bench 300kg at 90kg, his bench set up was fantastic, he could get in to a lovely position, I think he devoted a lot of time & effort to his set up and getting tight. Hope that helps mate.


ok thanks alot chris, il keep working on it, im not the most flexible so i dont expect things to happen overnight. to be fair ed coan is a freak of nature,he could prob bench more thatn most laid on a bed of nails:lol:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Chris, don't think this has been asked yet in this journal, are you natural or do you use AAS?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

tut tut u don't ask things like that! lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah Neil's a tidy guy, great bencher. I know he suffered with his back a bit, trains with Andy Bolton and the Leeds crew.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

bongon95 said:


> ok thanks alot chris, il keep working on it, im not the most flexible so i dont expect things to happen overnight. to be fair ed coan is a freak of nature,he could prob bench more thatn most laid on a bed of nails:lol:


I know, Ed is pretty special. Great bloke with it, thinks that's another he's done so well, very focused and down to earth person. Not suprising really but he's still in good shape now.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Sunday 9th *

*Farmers*

40kg x20m

80kg x20m

100kgx20m

120kgx20m

3 sets of 15 reps, hammer curls, stretched biceps and PNF stretching.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Monday 10th*

*Bench Press*

BAr x10

60kgx5

60kgx5

100kgx5

120kgx5

147.5kgx5

162.5kgx5

152.5kgx2

152.5kgx2

*Narrow grip (16 inch)*

100kgx10

120kgx10

130kgx8

*Weighted dips*

Bodyweightx5

20kgx5

40kgx5

60kgx5

60kgx2 (failed 3rd)

*Box Jumps*

6 sets of singles, rising box, will post link to vid.

*Rope crunches*

5 sets 30 reps


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes Chris, thinks he's a touch of sciatica in his back now, he's back training at Hull now, think he's gone all raw and anti equipped lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

OH NO!! I enjoy training both. I'm favouring single ply a little more at the moment, but I love them all equally REALLY  Sciatica is a complete and utter BASTARD!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Quick warm up, then 800m run as fast as possible with weighted vest, before work. Bloody frosty this morning, felt great, really woke me up. Looking forward to my power nap later before legs, knackered now.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Squats*

60kgx6

60kgx5

100kgx5

140kgx5

180kgx3

220kgx2

240kgx2 +knee wraps

270kgx2 +knee wraps

260kgx2

260kgx2

*High bar (narrow stance)*

140kgx2

180kgx2

200kgx2

*Front squats* (clean grip)

60kgx3

100kgx3

140kgx3

160kgx3

180kgx1

*Farmers*

60kg x20 metres

100kg x20 metres

130kg x20 metres


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Your leg workouts are insane but none the less inspirational Chris.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much bro 

*squat* no belt, high bar

60kgx10

60kgx5

100kgx5

140kgx5

180kgx5

220kgx5

220kgx5

220kgx5

220kgx5

220kgx5

220kgx4 (failed 5th)

*Front squat*

100kgx4

140kgx3

160kgx3

160kgx3

160kgx3

Leg curls

3 sets of 10's

Turkish get ups

3 sets of singles 20kg kettlebell


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Bench press*

60kgx10

60kgx5

100kgx4

120kgx3

140kgx3

162.5kgx3

170kgx3

172.5x1

162.5x3

*Narrow bench (16 inch grip*

100kgx4

130kgx4

135kgx3

*Power Clean*

60kgx2

100kgx2

110kgx2 Elbows in wrong position, need to work on this, Gareth Hives has been drilling me on them.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*DEADLIFT* Belt only

60kgx6

100kgx4

140kgx4

180kgx4

220kgx3

240kgx3

260kgx2

280kgx1

270kgx1

270kgx1

*18 inch deadlift* Belt and straps

300kgx2

340kgx2

360kgx2

382.5kgx2


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Events*

*Axle C&J*

65kg x4

75kg x4

105kg x2

110kg x2

*Yoke*

125kg 20metres

225kg 20m

275kg 20m

275kg 20m

*Farmers*

60kg 20m

85kg 20m

105kg 20m

125kg 20m

140kg 10m

Peeing down with rain, good sessions for ducks!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Deadlift*

60kgx6

60kgx5

100kgx5

140kgx5

180kgx5

220kgx4

260kgx3

290kgx3

*speed sets* 2 mins rest each set

180kg x2

180kg x2

180kg x2


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Strong as hell!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much bro, that was yesterday, here's today's..

*Axle Press*

55kg x4

75kg x3

85kg x3

95kg x2

105kg x2

110kg x2

120kg x2

*Yoke*

125kg x20m

225kg x20m

275kg x20m

300kg x20m

*PICK UP YOKE*

350kg

400kg


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*squat*

60kg x8

60kg x4

100kg x4

140kg x3

180kg x3

220kg x3

260kg x3 wraps only

290kg x1 Half suit and wraps

290kg x1

290kg x1

290kg x1

290kg x1

*High bar narrow assistance squats*

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

200kg x1

*Leg curls*

3 sets of 10 reps


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I did a lot of high end singles, I wanted to work on my technique, was not overly concerned about depth. High bar squats felt horrid.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright chris , trainings going well i see .


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Hello mate, slowly coming along. How's your training going? What contests are you doing this year?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chris jenkins said:


> Hello mate, slowly coming along. How's your training going? What contests are you doing this year?


trainings slowed down mate lower back issues , ive got my name down for the opens at bodypower run by denny felix think i`ll stick to that one comp and get my lifts up .

how bout you whats caught your comp eye ?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear that mate, hate back injuries with a passion. Bodypower is a good shout, tasty contest to do and very fun, I watched it last year. Come over to the Gaspari booth, I should be there for the full three days. Next aim is Giants Welsh march 10th.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chris jenkins said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, hate back injuries with a passion. Bodypower is a good shout, tasty contest to do and very fun, I watched it last year. Come over to the Gaspari booth, I should be there for the full three days. Next aim is Giants Welsh march 10th.


yeah its a bugger , i`ll pop over and fill my pockets haha , just sorted my vip tickets so will be there fri sat and sun .

welsh giants looks decent hope you do well .


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much. Ha ha, yes come over bro.

hope the back clears up fast, I'll make sure to keep an eye out for you competing at Bodypower


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*deadlift* suit on all sets

60kgx5

100kgx5

140kgx5

180kgx2

220kgx2

260kgx1

280kgx1

307.5kgx1

Stiff Legged deadlifts standing on 25kg disk (no belt or suit)

100kgx10

140kgx5

180kgx3

220kgx3

240kgx2

Seated rows

3 sets x 10 reps

tiatoshi with purple band, 100 off each side

2mins of light skipping

gentle stretch to cool down.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Fukin ell chris bet ur hams and glutes are sore sitting on the pot this morning lol

Wish i could handle that weight on SLDL's! Need to bring my hams, glutes and hips up majorly this year to get the old deadlift bigger.

Nice vid mate aswell btw. U hoping to do the olympia invitational (i know its a long long way off) again if u get asked Chris? Saw u lift there in 2011, were going again this year while olympia wk end is on.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much Jim. Not so much yesterday, was feeling it a little today on event training mate, hams a bit tender.

Yeah, I really like the Olympia show, Steve Denison runs a great meet and I prefer single to multiply and stepping out of the racks for squat. I will go back sept 2013, I want to get 380kg on the squat, with the buzz there it's a nice contest to attempt it. Vegas is fantastic, love it there 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Event session*

*Medley*

100kg keg 15m, 100kg block 15m, 100kg 15m (repeat 3 times)

*Axle press*

55kg x3

75kg x3

95kg x2

105kg x2

110kg x1

120kg x1

130kg x2

*stones*

120kg x5


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> Thank you very much Jim. Not so much yesterday, was feeling it a little today on event training mate, hams a bit tender.
> 
> Yeah, I really like the Olympia show, Steve Denison runs a great meet and I prefer single to multiply and stepping out of the racks for squat. I will go back sept 2013, I want to get 380kg on the squat, with the buzz there it's a nice contest to attempt it. Vegas is fantastic, love it there
> 
> ...


Nice one Chris, were booking next week to co-incide with that week-end, i believe its the 28th again this .....will try and catch to say hi, last time u were preparing to lift and didn't wanna disturb ur prep before lifting, the PL'ing is the best event of the expo! Lol well, that and the women's bikini class lmao


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Ha ha, good idea booking now, I think we will be booking in the next few weeks. Ah that's not problem at all bro, come over and say hello


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> Ha ha, good idea booking now, I think we will be booking in the next few weeks. Ah that's not problem at all bro, come over and say hello


Cool mate, love the place, renewing vows so twisted her arm to make it same week as expo lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Congratulations mate, that's awesome!! Great place to do it, ah I wish I was there now if I'm honest


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Going to take a few days rest until Saturday. I'm competing in the BPO's version of the Welsh powerlifting championships. Here's yesterday's bench session;

*Bench Press* (raw)

60kgx10

60kgx5

100kgx5

120kgx3

140kgx3

150kgx3

180kgx1 Shirt on

190kgx1

200kgx1

*Narrow Grip*

110x8

120x8

140x6

*Incline Bench*

130x6

132.5x6

135x5 (failed 6th)

*Tricep extensions* (light weight)

3 sets x 10 reps

*Bicep curls* (dumbells)

10kgx10

20kgx10

30kgx10


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

double post


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice Chris. Good luck mate!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers Jim mate, nice couple of days rest


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chris mate hope your well 

got a Q matey , im a sh1t deadlifter what would you say has brought your deadlift on the most ?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck chris.

should be going to watch if i finish work early enough. theres a girl from here (janen40) whos doing her first meet(wsa welsh cup), i think they are running them together


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nice bench vid man:thumbup1: good luck on the comp


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ewen said:


> chris mate hope your well
> 
> got a Q matey , im a sh1t deadlifter what would you say has brought your deadlift on the most ?


Hello mate,

I think the deadlift is a very mental lift, it can play mind games with you if you let it. Try and start thinking you are a good deadlifter, I have found training the lift regular but allowing enough rest in between is the key to improving on it. For me the best assistance exercises are leg curls for the hams, stiff legged deadlifts, weighted hyperextensions and good mornings. High bar squats are excellent, if you pull conventional. 18 inch pulls are great if you use much heavier weight, does depend on your body type for the specific exercises that would be of benefit to you. Tons of rows, lat work, hammer the grip, I use my grip as much as I can, straps are useful for things like stiff legged deadlifts and as a last resort when your grip fails on 18 inch and you want to go that little heavier. They are also useful to warm up in a contest, to save your grip for the heavier warm ups and attempts. You really have to commit yourself to improve the deadlift, stretching the hams and lats on rest days seems to make me feel better when I'm pulling. Front squats with a clean grip are also very helpful when I'm pulling heavy without equipment. I place a great amount of emphasis on speed work, I try to pull fast and aggressive, with good form and no hitching.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like training is going well mate, good to see. Hope you and the missus are both grand.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chris jenkins said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I think the deadlift is a very mental lift, it can play mind games with you if you let it. Try and start thinking you are a good deadlifter, I have found training the lift regular but allowing enough rest in between is the key to improving on it. For me the best assistance exercises are leg curls for the hams, stiff legged deadlifts, weighted hyperextensions and good mornings. High bar squats are excellent, if you pull conventional. 18 inch pulls are great if you use much heavier weight, does depend on your body type for the specific exercises that would benefit. Tons of rows, lat work, hammer the grip, I use my grip as much as I can, straps are useful for things like stiff legged deadlifts and as a last resort when your grip fails on 18 inch and you want to go that little heavier. They are also useful to warm up in a contest, to save your grip for the heavier warm ups and attempts. You really have to commit yourself to improve the deadlift, stretching the hams and lats on rest days seems to make me feel better when I'm pulling. Front squats with a clean grip are also very helpful when I'm pulling heavy without equipment. I place a great amount of emphasis on speed work, I try to pull fast and aggressive, with good form and no hitching.


cheers matey , im doing all but the mental side of it think you found my weakness there mate cheers .


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much Mike, fantastic, it's great to see new lifters wish her good luck from me, WSA is run by a great guy Ken Williams, should be fun, be good to see you


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you Zack mate, much appreciated pal


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

MattGriff said:


> Looks like training is going well mate, good to see. Hope you and the missus are both grand.


Ah thank you very much mate, hope baby is grand. Any strongman planned? xxx


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ewen said:


> cheers matey , im doing all but the mental side of it think you found my weakness there mate cheers .


Ah good mate, hope it helps


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

chris jenkins said:


> Ah thank you very much mate, hope baby is grand. Any strongman planned? xxx


Yeah got a few mate, South Coasts Strongest Man in March and depending on result of that the Swindon qualifier for the Euros/BSM - also in the Bodypower Heavies on Sunday.

What about yourself mate? If your training strongman etc you will have to bomb up for a session at some point, got everything in my place inc a 3 inch thick super axle, viking press, stones, silver dollar deadlift etc.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Good luck for the qualifier mate, wouldn't mind going up to watch that, shame they can't play your music "Long Tall Sally" PMSL!!! I'm sure that would be very entertaining. Yeah would love that, be good to use some different kit, make a day of it


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ha ha my legendary music choices!

Sounds like a plan, we have a good crowd that come here so when everyone is getting together for events I'll see if you're free.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah that would be fantastic, cheers Matt


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Here's a link to my Gaspari blog, I've been using Glycofuse recently and I like the stuff. I have used so much crap during my time lifting it's unreal. Been feeling much fuller using a few scoops through the day, useful for lifting and it tastes like squash, I have been loose with my carbs over xmas, starting to reign them in a little now. Here's my blog if anybody fancies a read, I do write some random stuff at times, so bare with me..

http://www.gasparinutrition.co.uk/team-gaspari/uk-athletes/chris-jenkins/chris-s-blog/the-army-marches-on/

Here's a pic from this morning, weigh in is tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking good mate, i like how you've always kept a lean trim physique and not given in to excuses of eating crap to just get bigger for PL'ing, good to see more powerlifters with strong muscular physiques thesedays IMO, bloody good to have someone like Rich in your corner too, Chris.

Just wondered mate, having achieved lots already on the biggest stages, what ambitions do u still have Chris? Is there anything missing from the trophy cabinet that you'd love to win? And are u just gonna keep competing until u lose the motivation?

Is Justin Hurley still lifting? And any idea what Craig Coombes is doing this year bud?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers very much Jim, I feel better in myself being in shape and enjoy it!! It adds a bit of variety to my training. Rich is honestly a down to earth guy, it can be bit of a let down when you meet your idols, but Rich is genuinely far from it. Funny story, we caught a taxi away at a contest and Rich asked the driver what his name was. The driver's name was "Low". Rich replied, you don't look like a Low, I'm going to call you Nigel". Much to the amusement of the taxi driver and everyone in the cab. He does keep it real and looks after his athletes, he's also very strong, his dumbbell strength is impressive and he's intense, he will be 50 this year..

I aim to win the WPC world championships in my weight class (whatever that will be by November) in Prague, get my deadlift up to 390kg and compete more in Strongman. Some people will probably laugh at me, but that's what motivates me. My goal now is to add muscle, keep healthy and lose fat. I'm nowhere near where I plan to be at the moment, without sounding arrogant, I love all strength & physical sports involving power and strength.

Haven't seen Justin since BodyPower last year, his lifts looked very strong. Not heard anything about Craig recently, I know he competes with the Bullfarm guys in Finand.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chris jenkins said:


> Cheers very much Jim, I feel better in myself being in shape and enjoy it!! It adds a bit of variety to my training. Rich is honestly a down to earth guy, it can be bit of a let down when you meet your idols, but Rich is genuinely far from it. Funny story, we caught a taxi away at a contest and Rich asked the driver what his name was. The driver's name was "Low". Rich replied, you don't look like a Low, I'm going to call you Nigel". Much to the amusement of the taxi driver and everyone in the cab. He does keep it real and looks after his athletes, he's also very strong, his dumbbell strength is impressive and he's intense, he will be 50 this year..
> 
> I aim to win the WPC world championships in my weight class (whatever that will be by November) in Prague, get my deadlift up to 390kg and compete more in Strongman. Some people will probably laugh at me, but that's what motivates me. My goal now is to add muscle, keep healthy and lose fat. I'm nowhere near where I plan to be at the moment, without sounding arrogant, I love all strength & physical sports involving power and strength.
> 
> Haven't seen Justin since BodyPower last year, his lifts looked very strong. Not heard anything about Craig recently, I know he competes with the Bullfarm guys in Finand.


Thanks for reply Chris!

I do have a lot of respect for Rich, top physique and by the looks he still keeps in awesome shape, I read that back in the day he was an animal in the gym.

390 dead would be cool bud, do you think you'll compete at Bodypower again this year bud?

And good on you for the strongman ambitions mate, Id wager that you will probably excel at that too with those bloody strong Welsh genetics of yours! lol.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, looking forward to Bodypower Jim. I'll be working the booth and lifting, not sure the order of lifting yet. Ah thanks, for the kind words, will try my best 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Competed in the Welsh Powerlifting Championships yesterday, wanted to get a chance to use racks rather than the monolift. It was nice to get back up over 300kg stepping back, I went up to 310kg. I only planned to squat, felt good so I benched 192.5kg and pulled 290kg. This is the last of my singles training for awhile now so I though I would make a day of it. Back to ten reps monday 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwwcru_chris-jenkins-290kg-deadlift-2012-welsh-powerlifting-championships_sport#.UPvCmztFDIU


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice one mate, easy day out by looks! Lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Ah did a few sessions, very light training after comp. Feel very good at moment.

*Bench press*

60kgx10

60kgx10

100kgx5

120kgx3

130kgx8 TOP SET

140kgx3

155kgx3

*Narrow grip*

115x3

135x3

145x3

*Push Press*

60kgx5

100kgx3

120kgx2

130kgx2

Hammer curls

10kgx10

25kgx10

35kgx10


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

If anybody is interested in my babblings of madness, you can also follow me on my athlete page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Chris-Jenkins-Gaspari-UK-athlete/238936699473148?ref=hl


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Deadlift*

60kgx10 (no belt or suit)

60kgx2

100kgx2

140kgx2

180kgx2

220kgx1

260kgx2

300kgx2 Suit and belt

310kgx3 very happy with this set!!

*Stiff legged deadlift* No suit or belt

140kgx10

180kgx10

220kgx8

Seated rows

3 sets 10, 10, 8

Weighted chins

Bodyweight x5

5kg disk (with weight belt) x5

15kg x5

17.5kgx4


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice sldl's Chris!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

cheers mate 

No volume tonight, jut wanted to try some events.

10 mins on concept II rower

*Axle*
60kgx5
100kgx5
110kgx1
110kgx1
110kgx1

*Front squat* clean grip, no belt
100kgx5
140kgx5
160kgx4
190kgx1

*Back squat*
220kgx1
220kgx1
220kgx1

*farmers*
60kgx15m
100kgx15m
120kgx15m
150kgx15m
160kgx15m (pb)
180kg (f)

Idea was to keep everything moderate and go for a PB on Farmers. Did not break the floor with 180kg


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Bench Press* competition grip

Bar x20

60kgx5

100kgx3

120kgx3

140kgx3

160kgx5

*narrow bench (16 inch grip)*

100kgx3

140kgx3

150kgx3

*Jerk from back*

60kgx1

100kgx1

120kgx1

120kgx1

120kgx1

*Hammer curls* Very strict!!

15kgx10

25kgx8

37.5kgx6


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Friday

*Deadlift*

60kgx10

60kgx2

100kgx2

140kgx5

180kgx5

220kgx5

260kgx8

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

saturday

*Log Press* Strict

55kg x8

75kg x8

95kg x8

*Axle press*

55kg x2

85kg x2

105kg x2

135kg x2

147.5kg x1

105kg x8


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Squat*

60kgx10

60kgx10

100kgx6

140kgx5

180kgx3

220kgx3

240kgx3

*High bar squat* narrow (no belt)

180kgx3

200kgx3

230kgx3

*Farmers*

60kgx10m

100kgx10m

130kgx10m

150kgx10m

170kgx10m PB Could not break the floor with this for the last few weeks, well happy.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Seated Rows* Seen Poundstone doing these with 180kg (no straps)

40kgx10

100kgx10

125kgx6

150kgx6

185kgx3 (horrible technique but my grip and back held out)

*Dumbell Rows* (no straps)

45kg x10

55kg x10

75kg x8

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Yoke*

125kg x20m

225kg x20m

275kg x20m

325kg x20m

375kg x10m PB


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Front Squat*

100kg x3

140kgx3

160kgx5

180kgx2

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bench Press*

60kgx10

60kgx2

100kgx2

120kgx3

145kgx5

160kgx5 (paused) PB

*16 inch narrow grip*

100kgx5

130kgx3

150kgx5 PB

*Push press*

100kgx5

120kgx3

135kgx4 PB


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

135kg push press x 4 reps.......ridiclious! really enjoying the log pal, am i right in thinking you used to train/compete judo? if so do you still do it?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much Matt, nice of you to say. Yes I have competed judo, I still train with the Port Talbot judo club, I trained saturday for a bit of cardio. I have a few videos I'll stick them up on here if you want a quick scan at them mate

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*deadlift from friday* belt only

60kgx5

60kgx5

100kgx3

140kgx3

180kgx8

220kgx1

260kgx3

*17 inch board*

260kgx3

300kgx3

310kgx2

*Seated rows*

50kg x8

100kg x8

125kg x4

160kg x5

185kg x3 (terrible form)

*Event training from sunday*

*Axle Press*

55kg x4

75kg x4

110kg x3

120kg x2

130kg x2

140kg x2 (missed both)

*Yoke*

125kg x20m

225kg x20m

275kg x20m

325kg x20m

375kg x10m


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

great vids Chris


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much Jim mate


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

weds

*Bench Press*

60kgx5

60kgx5

100kgx3

120kgx3

140kgx3

155kgx2

160kgx1

140kgx6

*Hammer curls*

10kg x10

15kg x10

22.5kg x10

30kg x6


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Just getting over competing at the weekend, was happy with some of my lifts. Finally managed a 400kg Yoke, 15 metres in 32 seconds. The Yoke knackered my back up, but happy to get a pb on Yoke and Axle with 155kg.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Weds

*Bench Press*

Bar x10

60kg x10

60kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x3

140kg x3

160kg x3

140kg x6

*Narrow grip 16 inches*

100kg x3

120kg x3

140kg x3

155kg x1

*Incline Dumbell Press*

30kg x10

35kg x10

*Dumbell curls*

10kg x10

20kg x8

32.5kg x6

40kg x5 PB


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

very impressive mate, i really fancy a go at a novice strongman, think there's one at junction gym at wakey not far from me in june, fancy u90's though and not u105's which id be in at minute, you any more plans Chris? you seem a natural at this too!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have the British Championships on August the 31st, I thought it was about time to begin a training log again. Ultimate goal for this log is to win the British Championships at 90-100kg, unequipped.

*Sunday*

Squat

60kg x5

60kg x5

100kg x5

140kg x5

170kg x2

200kg x3

230kg x2

230kg x2

230kg x2

230kg x2

Push Press

100kg x2 (strict press)

120kg x2

130kg x1

Snatch strict press

80kg x2

90kg x1

95kg x1

170kg paused squat

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10zcxj_170kg-squat-paused_sport#.Ub9Sc3RwbIU

200kg

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10zdlp_200kg-squat-no-belt-or-wraps_sport#.Ub9RlXRwbIU

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x10ze4k_130kg-push-press_sport


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Strong..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hero


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much for the comments.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

*Bench Press*

60kg x5

60 x5

100kg x3

140kg x2

160kg x1

165kg x1

170kg x1

*narrow (16inch) grip*

150 x3

160 x2

160 x2

Dips (deep with bodyweight)

3 sets of 25

Chins (lower chest to bar)

3 sets of 10 reps


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Your benching has made some improvements mate!

Are you doing Dave's BPC raw final or the Port Talbot one Chris? or neither lol, Im down your neck of the woods july 21st i think it is, not sure how many raw guys are doing that one though, but couldn't make bulldogs the week before.


----------

